# Clomid, who do you suggest?



## trtpnw (Apr 19, 2013)

I bought some Clomid that I'm not to happy with.   it appears to have a numbing agent in it because it makes lips numb, ( like lanocain)

Who uses Clomid from a sponsor here and is happy?
Thanks


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm very happy with Purchase Peptides. 

I have some recent experience with them that was very positive.


----------



## Liquidex (Apr 20, 2013)

Cem and purchasepep both have legit clomid.


Clomid is very nasty tasting in nature anyway. If you take raw powder it will literally zap your tougne for 2 hours


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2013)

Ostagain clomid worked perfect for me.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nothing but good reviews for maxim.

Use maxim15 and get 15% off. You wont find a better deal for the quality. Our reviews in our sub forum speak for themselves. Shipping time cant be beat either.

Click the link in my sig and check it out!


----------



## BLang (Apr 20, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I'm very happy with Purchase Peptides.
> 
> I have some recent experience with them that was very positive.



+1, I have some of their Clomid and it's legit as it gets!


----------



## trtpnw (Apr 21, 2013)

Liquidex said:


> Cem and purchasepep both have legit clomid.
> 
> 
> Clomid is very nasty tasting in nature anyway. If you take raw powder it will literally zap your tougne for 2 hours



Lol maybe it's legit after all haha. I just never tasted anything quite so awful. To keep my throat from going numb I eat a small teaspoon of peanut butter first. 

 I have been off test for 10 days and I feel good hoping to restart my own system after five years we will see how it goes.  Thanks for your suggestions I definitely like trying different vendors.I will look into the ones you mentioned


----------



## trtpnw (Apr 21, 2013)

I was hoping to get that 35% deal they  had, THAT was a great deal!





Z82 said:


> Nothing but good reviews for maxim.
> 
> Use maxim15 and get 15% off. You wont find a better deal for the quality. Our reviews in our sub forum speak for themselves. Shipping time cant be beat either.
> 
> Click the link in my sig and check it out!


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 21, 2013)

Big fan of anyone who sells euro pharma clomid. Or any products in general


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 21, 2013)

I forgot MLG carries it now too and all his other prods are legit


----------



## trtpnw (Apr 21, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> I forgot MLG carries it now too and all his other prods are legit


are they domestic, USA?


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2013)

CEM has always been reliable.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 22, 2013)

Prince said:


> CEM has always been reliable.



Agreed!
I rec CEM, no issues here. 
I don't use the clomid myself only because of hrt, so to me it would be pointless after cycle. but I use the AI's and peptides and they are legit.


----------



## Jenie (Apr 23, 2013)

I only used them once so far for my Clen and Keto, but CEM got me my order without any issues, if that helps at all.

Clomid is for breast cancer, it also stops steroid side effects? strange.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 23, 2013)

Prince said:


> CEM has always been reliable.



True...... they have always served me well.


----------



## ohiostate2827 (Apr 25, 2013)

clomid is a wonder drug..cheap, easy to take. no sides that i have noticed..im on clomid trt 25mg mwf sometimes just mon and thursday.. and my test levels hang in the 600s.clomid raises e2 in some ppl so i take aromasin 3x per week 12.5 to keep e in order..


----------



## E-Volve (Apr 27, 2013)

ohiostate2827 said:


> clomid is a wonder drug..cheap, easy to take. no sides that i have noticed..im on clomid trt 25mg mwf sometimes just mon and thursday.. and my test levels hang in the 600s.clomid raises e2 in some ppl so i take aromasin 3x per week 12.5 to keep e in order..



you have blood work done on just the clomid and aromasin? whats your E2 at from your labs. Interested if you have numbers off gear.


----------



## E-Volve (Apr 27, 2013)

as for a place I like it would be MP Research. I prefer getting pills.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2013)

Purchase peptides letro is dosed strong .25 every third day and no sides whatsoever.I don't use clomid but would bet its great stuff.Using letro for a ai is way go one bottle will last me for months.Highly recommend pp!


----------

